# Damaged Passport re-issue in Melbourne



## sos2403 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi folks,
I am down with a problem to which I have not found an answer yet. I had booked an airticket to Bangalore for March 21st few months back. 

In early february, I got caught up in a rain and unfortunately my bag's zip was open which had the passport (had carried the passport to collect my replacement debit card from the bank  ). Result: The front page lamination was slightly peeled off.

I have applied my passport application under Lost/damaged category on 17th Feb and since then I have only one update shown on vfs website ("your application is recieved and sent for assessment to IHC/CGI").

Now, it's been 3 weeks and I am not sure if I have to call the airlines and get my ticket rescheduled. In the meanwhile, it's very important for me to be back in India on 24th for personal reasons.

If someone has applied a passport in damaged category earlier and have some information on how better to track/follow-up, please do let me know. 

Thanks a ton for your help. 

Regards,
Suhas


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sos2403 said:


> Hi folks,
> I am down with a problem to which I have not found an answer yet. I had booked an airticket to Bangalore for March 21st few months back.
> 
> In early february, I got caught up in a rain and unfortunately my bag's zip was open which had the passport (had carried the passport to collect my replacement debit card from the bank  ). Result: The front page lamination was slightly peeled off.
> ...


Hi Suhas

Why don't you visit the airline's local office and notify them about this and see what they have to say?
Also, did you call or visit VFS to let them know about your travelling dates? I mean if they can help in some way to prioritize your process.
I understand your situation but this is what I can think off.

Other expats please share your views.

Amit


----------



## sos2403 (Mar 7, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi Suhas
> 
> Why don't you visit the airline's local office and notify them about this and see what they have to say?
> Also, did you call or visit VFS to let them know about your travelling dates? I mean if they can help in some way to prioritize your process.
> ...


Hi Amit,

Thank you for sharing the suggestions. I have notified the travel agent and have been advised to wait till 17th and go for rescheduling on the 18th if theres no development.

Had been to vfs, the personnel at the counter suggested they are only a front-end for this process with no access to information the granular stage of processing.

Have not been to CGI office though, would it help visiting the CGI office?

Thanks,
Suhas


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sos2403 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the suggestions. I have notified the travel agent and have been advised to wait till 17th and go for rescheduling on the 18th if theres no development.
> 
> ...


What is CGI? Did you check about SLA with the VFS guys on these type of cases?

Amit


----------



## sos2403 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Problem with the photo*



amitk0703 said:


> What is CGI? Did you check about SLA with the VFS guys on these type of cases?
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

CGI is Consulate General of India who provides consular services including passport renewals. 

I had been to the CGI office today and was told that they have some issues with my scanned photograph and they are retrying. If the re-try attempt fails, they would notify me through vfs i reckon.

Meanwhile, can someone advice if the passport scanning is a step they do at the initial stage of processing (while creating a file) or the final stage of processing (while printing the passport).

Regards,
Suhas


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sos2403 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> CGI is Consulate General of India who provides consular services including passport renewals.
> 
> ...


Reply from them is not pretty clear. What do they meant by Scanning Photograph? Are they scanning your photo so that the new passport can be printed? Normally they take a pic by a camera which is attached to the application in the system and then this gets printed on the passport.
I think they are scanning your photo so that it can be posted on the passport. If this is the case then your passport should be ready anytime soon.

Regards
Amit


----------



## sos2403 (Mar 7, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Reply from them is not pretty clear. What do they meant by Scanning Photograph? Are they scanning your photo so that the new passport can be printed? Normally they take a pic by a camera which is attached to the application in the system and then this gets printed on the passport.
> I think they are scanning your photo so that it can be posted on the passport. If this is the case then your passport should be ready anytime soon.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Hi All,

Had been to the consulate office on Wednesday and was asked to submit the new photos to vfs. I did find out in vfs that most of the applications having photos taken from the next door shop (beside vfs on Level 12) are being rejected or put on-hold due to the issue with the photo (reason unknown, but may be due to the light grey background instead of the white background).

Had been to the consulate today as well and was advised the passport has been printed but yet to be dispatched.

I have my travel next week (22nd March), can anyone advise how much time it may take to be dispatched from Delhi, reach Consulate office in Melbourne and be sent out to VFS. 

Highly appreciate your response.

Thanks,
Suhas


----------

